# Alternative Fantasy models



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi All,

I was thinking about this earlier, trying to come up with alternative models for some of the more expensive ones in the O&G range, and it got me thinking there must be plenty of alternatives for the various armies. I'll let Vaz mention his favourite! :wink:

A nice one for Orcs and Goblins is plastic Savage Orcs. Using a box of Orc Warriors select the ones that are wearing less armour and the heads without helmets and you can paint these up as acceptable Savage Orcs. It is possible to greenstuff over the torsos and make the lower jaw larger to make even more convincing models, but it obviously requires more skill.

The Orc Warrior box also has a pair of mounted legs on the command sprue that can be used to make a cheap boar boy.

Anyone have a good alternative model to share?


----------



## Semaj (Oct 14, 2008)

Umm Well this isint really a Substitute for the whole model but a conversion of sorts... I guess.

using Cold ones (lizard men) as mounts for space marine bikers
This is a fluff Idea for Salamander space marines. although I dont know what you could do for the attack bike XD a cold one with a side car would be hilarious though.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice idea, but I was really aiming for suggestions for Fantasy models :wink:


----------



## Semaj (Oct 14, 2008)

Oh no! I mis-read the title! I am verry sorry! -_-' (would you like me to get rid of that post?)


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Don't worry about it, it's an interesting idea using a Fantasy model so it's not a problem.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

http://www.frothersunite.com/files/wk/sc/tb/tombs/tomblords.html

this article and the others linked below it give a good rundown of alternative undead models. most are godawful, but its a good read and might bring some different things to the table.

i myself am going to pick up some alternative zombies for my vamps.


----------



## N0rdicNinja (Sep 17, 2008)

Are you specifically asking for CHEAPER alternatives, or just alternatives in general? Cause I'm personally thinking of grabbing stuff from both Asmodee's Hell Dorado and Rackham's Confrontation line of minis. They both make simply amazing models, tell me this doesn't just scream Nurgle? =P


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm planning on using the fat friar from the brettonian men at arms as the base for a conversion of Festus from the new Chaos army book.

I'll go through some other ideas I've had for stuff in the Chaos army book:

Forsaken - marauder legs, possesed CSM arms and gribblys and chaos knight bodies.

Warshrine - Use either a chaos chariot (Slaanesh or Tzeentch) or a corpse cart (Nurgle or Khorne) as a base, then create a large icon to your got of choice using plasticard, add skulls/slaves/nurglings/flames/chains/spikes etc to taste 

To make cheaper black knights for Vamp counts, some bretonnian horses & legs mixed and matched with a box of grave guard would probably do the trick.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

West wind do some good alternative models for fantasy under their Dwarf wars range including norse style humans ,orcs and goblins, Elves and Dark elves as well as some really good Dwarves. 
Wargods do some good Egyptian style stuff that could also make really good god specific beastmen although there is limited plastic options if any its comparable in price with GW metal figs.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

N0rdicNinja said:


> Are you specifically asking for CHEAPER alternatives, or just alternatives in general?


Either or both, I think any alternatives are worth a look. For Orcs most of the options seem to be limited for other companies models, I haven't found anything I like yet anyway.

Another cheaper alternative I have come across is using glade riders and dark elf warriors to make cheap dark riders. You also end up with lots of funny looking archers/warriors but the dark riders alone are half the price of the metal version per model (according to a DE player that is...ooh, I love caveats).


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

Anybody seen any good alternatives for dragon mounts? If only the HE dragon kit wasn't littered with their iconography.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

If its specificaly Orcs and goblins your after then Dragonrune miniatures a subsiduary from armourcast their models are so like GW that I'm surprised there is no copyright issues but some of the units are amazingly well sculpted. Reaper minis also do Orcs and Gobbos but they dont stand out that much compared to some other model ranges.


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Othiem said:


> Anybody seen any good alternatives for dragon mounts? If only the HE dragon kit wasn't littered with their iconography.


Keep an eye out on ebay for some of the older GW dragons maybe? They were all pretty generic with metal parts/alternate wings to distinguish their type.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

VCs really win out in this subject.
Ive made 37(!) Skeletons out of 16 and quite some spare bits. Making "raising models" is both fun and will look nice on the table. Basically anything can be mixed into Skeleton or Zombie units without it looking too goofy as long as its done with a slim tought behind and got same paint scheme:good:

An O&G player I know use some cheap resin feral Orcs with spears as awsome Savage Orcs. Apparently the asian company went down a few months after his order tho 

All metal models also win out here. Buy em cheap 2nd hand and strip em of paint k:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Oooh! Ooooh! I know this one!

I'll come back tomorrow with my ideas. Just like to say all of the ideas came from Kruzkal from Warseer, but I added my own twists to it.

DWAGON OGERZ = MI LUFF


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

squeek said:


> Another cheaper alternative I have come across is using glade riders and dark elf warriors to make cheap dark riders. You also end up with lots of funny looking archers/warriors but the dark riders alone are half the price of the metal version per model (according to a DE player that is...ooh, I love caveats).


I have seen some convincing conversions using this method, but I'm not a big fan. I think the horses from the Glade Rider box are pretty terrific, but the bodies look a little too wood elven for me. I tried mixing bits from the DE warriors box when I was working on this, but the size of the WE bits is a little bit off. I ended up with riders who look chunky, instead of sleek. Still, if all you care about is cost (or if you're much better at using GS than I am), then it is a viable option.

I have seen some decent Black guard and Executioner conversions using the Warriors Box, though.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Baalirock said:


> I have seen some decent Black guard and Executioner conversions using the Warriors Box, though.


Do you have any links to those conversions Baalirock? I've engineered my fluff and army list to minimise the amount of metal (and thus cost) in my army. I'd love to get some Black Guard or Executioners because they're so mean, but struggle to justify their cost over tons of lovely plastic Corsairs or Cold Ones - even though they're beautiful sculpts. It'd be a reasonable compromise I think.


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

Syph said:


> Do you have any links to those conversions Baalirock? I've engineered my fluff and army list to minimise the amount of metal (and thus cost) in my army. I'd love to get some Black Guard or Executioners because they're so mean, but struggle to justify their cost over tons of lovely plastic Corsairs or Cold Ones - even though they're beautiful sculpts. It'd be a reasonable compromise I think.


I'm pretty sure I saw them at: http://www.druchii.net/

I just did a quick scan of their painting an modelling section, but I didn't see them. They were older posts though, so you should be able to search them out.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Baalirock said:


> I'm pretty sure I saw them at: http://www.druchii.net/
> 
> I just did a quick scan of their painting an modelling section, but I didn't see them. They were older posts though, so you should be able to search them out.


Thanks muchly for this and the PM you sent. Sent me on a bit of a search!  

+Rep.


----------



## N0rdicNinja (Sep 17, 2008)

I was thinking of using these Rackham models as Marauders myself, not a big fan of the current GW marauders, they're just a bit too dated.

http://www.rackham-store.com/boutique_us/images_produits/fFRBAEM01_1.jpg
http://www.rackham-store.com/boutique_us/images_produits/UKBARAG1_1.jpg

This obviously wouldn't be a cheaper route to go, but I love Rackham minis, so I plan on incorporating quite a few into my Fantasy army.


----------

